# More time off school?



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I was told today some schools in Cairo are already making plans in case they need to close as the elections draw closer. Teachers are preparing homework and revision packs for kids to take home this Thursday, as a protest has been called for Friday Nov18 and they are expecting trouble. 

I really hope schools don't need to close. Ever since I came to live in Egypt there has been something for children to miss school: swine flu, revolution, now elections...


----------

